# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Life or Death?

## Endurer

Call me insane call me fool for all i care, but this certain something is really bugging on me, so here i'm opening yet another debate, (to know your opinion of course), so what are you preferences, Life or Death ? a reason attached with your reply will certainly bring sanity at my end (don't ask how  :Embarrassment: ops: ). I know this residual intellect varies from individual to individual depending on the mental stability, psychological fortitude and environmental experiences of each person. I believe, it is possible for us to look upon ourselves and our consciousness with a certain detachment that makes the discernment of patterns, shared by all living beings no matter their sophistication, feasible. 

All i'd like to say is that we never really live but are only involved in the act of not dieing and it is in those instances of becoming aware of what life is or can be that we find the sublime and the transcending. So life or death? and why?

----------


## Zaheer

Koi 3rd option nahi hai kiya ?  :Big Grin: 

BTW in what circumstances this question is asked? I mean the reply may depends upon the situation I am in i.e. it may become crystal clear that only one of them is the only option I have according to current situation.

----------


## Ash

yup true zimmi bhai..

----------


## Fairy

^o)

----------


## zeeast

"All i'd like to say is that we never really live but are only involved in the act of not dieing "

very true adeel.....
baqee mein kuch nahi kahoun gee....  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

zimmi bhai the thrd option is quite obvious, isn't it ?  :Big Grin: 

well this is no suicide thread neither i'm in a frenzy this time, it's more about our preferences, what would you take from these two options, i.e. if you are asked to chose between life & death, then what would you prefer, answers may vary, depending if one is cool as a cucumber or just trying to catch up with dev babu, ala devdas.

i'll prefer death, because i see sanity there, given that i kept my faith strong at planet earth. it might haunt some (the death) but i find it ammusing.

it's more like 'life in the wake of death' zeeast sis.


and STOP! make no mistake, i'm not afflicted from anything neither i'm bored or marching through the streets with a slogan saying 'Life Sucks!'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

That's better :wink:

----------


## xeon

> Koi 3rd option nahi hai kiya ? 
> 
> BTW in what circumstances this question is asked? I mean the reply may depends upon the situation I am in i.e. it may become crystal clear that only one of them is the only option I have according to current situation.


^o)

----------


## xeon

> "All i'd like to say is that we never really live but are only involved in the act of not dieing "
> very true adeel.....
> baqee mein kuch nahi kahoun gee....


^o)

----------


## xeon

Mujhe yeh batao kis nai death ko 2 vote diye hain :frown;

----------


## Ash

muhahahahha me ne :bigthumb;

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:  @Ash......
ye bara accha kaam kara hai Ash....

----------


## Ash

:hatoff;

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahaha.....

----------


## xeon

Ash ko tu main daikh loon ga doosra kon tha :@

----------


## Ghazel

ALLAH sent us in this world and gave us life,so in my opinion its precious gift from God.So of course we should appreciate it.And try to fulfill it with good deeds,and not to replace it with death before time.we all know we all have to die.So we can remember death but not to ask about it.its nashukree of life.
And death on the other hand is beginning of eternal life,so when we go on some journey we collect everything to take with us for comfort ,so this life is given to us ,and its opportunity for us to gather ,whatever we can to give us comfort and light for eternal life.So I think we should find oppurtunities to do best and take with us good stuff for that journey,instead of just sitting and asking for death,Just perpare urself for death ,but never forget to make life beautiful as well.

 :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

mein nahi houn....  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

yeh tu masla ho gaya yahan ab mujhe Ghazal sai agree kerna parai ga yahan :s

----------


## Endurer

i agree, well said ghazel.

----------


## Fairy

> Mujhe yeh batao kis nai death ko 2 vote diye hain :frown;


Jee dekhein na Xee bhai :x 

n Well said Ghazel :up;

----------


## Ash

yup true ghazel  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Sudhar jao Ashoo or jo bhi doosra voter hai

----------


## Ash

kiyoon.. sahi tu kia hai main ne...

----------


## xeon

aik dafa haath aa jao maire :@

----------


## Ash

ok  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Jis jis ko apni zindagee sai muhabbat nahi woh sochain kaisa hota ke Allah insaan bananai ke bajae Mendak bana daite Chupkalee Cockroach. Shukar ada kerna chaheye. :frown;

----------


## Ash

acha na :s

had hai app ne misal bhi kia di hai :s

----------


## zeeast

> Jis jis ko apni zindagee sai muhabbat nahi woh sochain kaisa hota ke Allah insaan bananai ke bajae Mendak bana daite Chupkalee Cockroach. Shukar ada kerna chaheye. :frown;




 :Big Grin:  bilkul teek keh ra hai hein aap...

----------


## zeeast

what......what....what....
yahaan tu sare vote life ke liye jarahai hein....
means sub loog zindagi ko passend kerte hein....yani ke Zeeast ko.....
wowwwwwwwww...how lucky me....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yeh third vote kis ne dia death ko? :frown;

----------


## zeeast

mein ne nahi diya.....
mujh tu Zeeast acchi legti hai.....  :Smile:

----------


## MadammeX

_

Well I don't think it's a matter of option at all. When you are born, there's not much you can do to reverse the process. And death is inevitable. So you don't have a lot of ground to pick and choose from. And people who prefer anything but life usually kill themselves. And since nobody know what death is like, except from religious texts and scriptures (which too, is a big issue for debate on its credibility), I wouldn't blindly choose it over life. 

- Madamme X_

----------


## Endurer

xee bhai, don't they (frogs e.t.c.) die ?

won't drag & drop religion here, infact i've a quote to share here

_Death is simply a shedding of the physical body like the butterfly shedding its cocoon. It is a transition to a higher state of consciousness where you continue to perceive, to understand, to laugh, and to be able to grow_

it's more like how we perceive death, since different peoples have different views of death and life simultaneously, so it's a long running debate, i'd prefer death over life.

----------


## zeeast

me too xeon bhai..... :Smile: 
but i love Zeeast  :Big Grin:

----------

